# Hello Thanks And Have a Blessed Love or Sing Out!



## Yourkiwiboy (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello my fellow "lets talkabout marriage" participater's. 

I am Rob from down under in New Zealand. I like to talk, learn and try to help if I can about all aspects of love

It is my long standing prayer that all humanity achieve a love that is of a deserving nature. In our world today there are many matter blinding such love for many of us 

But that is why I am here because together we can achieve more, and talking about important stuff is the best way to understand things and discover resolution.

So hello all, I wish you all the greatest blessed love, how are you, where are you from

I'd love to be friends if you want t be connected? 

See you in the forum /SIZE]

So Cool


----------

